# First post: I have reason to believe this is the only one ever found.



## SeanColvin (Oct 2, 2009)

This is my very first post and The main reason I joined this forum is to find out what this is. Please help. It has NO SEAM (except where the neck attaches), It has a pontil mark, it is nine and one quarter (9 1/4) inches tall. the special feature on this bottle is that there is a spout, or drain, coming from the bottom that sticks out about 2 inches. Please look at the pictures and tell me if you  have ever seen something like it


----------



## rockbot (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe an IV bottle of some sort. What does the top opening look like?

 Rocky


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 2, 2009)

Like this...


----------



## rockbot (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm, got me. Very interesting though.

 Rocky


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2009)

how about a pic of the whole thing in light


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

Yesterday I was looking through a book at the antique store about a 1900 era dairy operation, and they had a pic of someone testing the fat content of milk, cream, butter, etc.. there was a bottle like yours in the photograph, used for filling test tubes.. perhaps tomorrow I will get a pic of the pic for you.. neat bottle, by the way!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 2, 2009)

it cant be unique , someone just posted exactly the same bottle on another thread.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

[] Two in one day.. when it rains, it pours!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> it cant be unique , someone just posted exactly the same bottle on another thread.


 

 Also if it is a milk and cream tester that can't be the only one with so many cows roaming the ranges back then [8D]


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually did find it on a farm along with like 6 horseshoes and a toy gun...so that it would make sense to say that is was used to test milk products.


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 3, 2009)

another pic.


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 3, 2009)

oh and by the way, the person that posted the other one was me  I put it in both forums.


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 3, 2009)

That picture would be awesome!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 3, 2009)

> oh and by the way, the person that posted the other one was me  I put it in both forums.


 
 yes, it was a joke.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 3, 2009)

That gunny hes just full of Knee Slappers..[]

 thats truly an odd bottle


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  SeanColvin
> 
> another pic.


 ITS A MAN BOTTLE WITH HIS PANTS DOWN! JAMIE


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 5, 2009)

haha


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello SeanColvin,  Is that lower spout flame table applied to the bottle.  I assume it would have to be.  This would make it a chemical application bottle.  It seems to have a tooled flared lip.  Is there any marking on the bottom?

 A neat specialty bottle.  Thanks for posting.  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Jamie,it's a male


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 7, 2009)

Well yes the spout was applied after the bottle was made, and it is a bit crooked. The only mark on the bottom is the pontil mark by the way.


----------

